# May the 4th Be With You



## GameMasterNick (May 4, 2011)

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Star_Wars_Day#May_4

Since no one had yet said it here...


----------



## Kate (May 5, 2011)

It took me a few hours to get that yesterday. I felt like my nerd status was severely compromised.


----------



## Sigillimus (May 5, 2011)

I happily wore my Jedi robes to school yesterday.


----------

